# you are what you eat



## alwaysbella (Jul 1, 2008)

Is is true that you are what you eat? someone ask me that question today and got me thinking...i agree and disagree to some point. My friend totally agree because she says that if we eat sweets,fats,carb, then we are fat, and if we eat more healthy then we are thin. Yes i agree to this, but what happens to those that eat all of the unhealthy stuff and yet they dont get big. What do you think.. argue or defend this.......


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 1, 2008)

I think to a point its true
if you look at portion sizing,
sometimes ill be out with friends and go to starbucks
and the girl who orders the biggest size is always the bigger girl
the girl who orders the smallest size always happens to be the smallest girl

its just an observation ive noticed when it comes to portion sizing


----------



## redambition (Jul 1, 2008)

i agree.

when i eat junk, i feel lethargic and tired. if i stick to healthy stuff i feel a lot better generally.

i cut out a lot of sugar for a while, then recently at work we had a couple of days where there was a bit of sugar overload for me. it was surprising how much i noticed the sugar highs and resultant crashes.


----------



## florabundance (Jul 1, 2008)

i have to say, that most of my friends who are skinny tend to just eat whatever they like and those that are bigger do the same. i think metabolism plays some sort of role when it comes down to it, i just wish i understood how lol.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 2, 2008)

I agree florabundance. All myfriends that are thin eat whatevre and they eat alot too, many snacks, desserts, ect.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 2, 2008)

*Answer to your question/comments about those who eat a LOT of fat/BAD carbs (there IS a difference)...oils, etc...*

*Well...yes...those who eat all that stuff ALL the time...(because, it IS okay to indulge a little once a week, or so...nothing wrong with letting yourself eat that carrot cake for dessert at your favorite restuarant)....MAY be thin..For now. Yes..they may be thin. BUT...thin doesn't always = healthy. *

*Now, in MY book....LEAN MUSCLE TONE, being IN SHAPE, having ENDURANCE..THAT is healthy. You can be THIN, and be on your DEATH BED. Also, I'm in health care, and I've know a great many who are thin, but have humongously high cholesterol, high trilglicerides, high blood pressure, high blood glucose, etc. etc. etc.*

*Soo....let them eat. There is a (whole brown rice) grain of truth in the "YOU ARE WHAT YOU EAT" philosophy. Just know, the next time your friend of 110lbs (or whatever) DOGS down that HOTDOG...if YOU have a Veggie Dog; you're that much better off in the long run...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Kuuipo (Jul 3, 2008)

The thing is that the young people who eat "whatever they want" often pay for it when they get older as well.  Healthy eating is an investment in the future.  If a person eats all kinds of refined foods, fatty meats, alcohol,sodas. fast food, etc, they should not be at all surprised to have more illnesses and disease as they age.  Most diseases are lifestyle diseases. Some disease like gallstones,diabetes, certain cancers, arterial sclerosis and the extent of arthritis (gout and osteoarthritis) are hugely influenced by diet. If you look at the reasons people are admitted to the hospital, a great deal of admissions are indirectly related to the person's dietary habits, and the morbidity and mortality of these admissions go up with a person's weight as well. (Fat does not suture well, obese people have higher complication rates of strokes, clots, pulmonary emboli, infection, pneumonia,and bed sores due to their weight )


----------



## chameleonmary (Jul 3, 2008)

I second Kuuipo. I would like to add to that by saying that bad eating habits can roll over to children and form their eating habits too. For example, I know a few skinny cigarette smoking women who eat a lot of junk food and coffee. Their children share the same diet (sans cigarettes and coffee) and drink a lot of cola, fast food etc. Skinny does not necessarily = healthy!


----------



## florabundance (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chameleonmary* 

 
_ Skinny does not necessarily = healthy!_

 
It's funny how easy it is to forget that


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 3, 2008)

It's very important to eat healthy, drink a lot of water & excercise. Some ppl are blessed w/ a fast metabilsm. 
I eat very healthy. Yes, I do eat carbs. (healthy carbs). 
Being skinny does not mean healthy.
eating lean meats, veggies, salads, fruit, healthy carbs. (Carbs makes your brain function), good fats like olive oil & nuts, drink plenty of water & excercise. I play around w/ my cardio so I don't get bored w/ yoga & pilattes


----------



## alwaysbella (Jul 4, 2008)

I showed this to my friend....so that she understand what i was trying to tell her....thanks ladies


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jul 4, 2008)

not true for me... I eat like a PIG! Fast food at least once a day, and for dinner I always have pasta.  I eat tons of sweets and ice cream.  I was always super super skinny when I was growing up so I would eat this way to try and gain weight. Now I am a normal size (about 5'7 and 120 pounds) but I still eat crap! I noticed that my metabolism aint waht it used to be, but I cant bring myself to eat healthy.  For me, food makes me happy and I would be cranky if I ate salad all the time... I jsut cant do diets! People always ask me if I have a tapeworm because I eat.. and eat... and eat and am still relitively small.


----------



## animecute (Jul 4, 2008)

I know I'm pretty skinny although I eat an unlimited amount of junk food. "Must be that brain power" lol. It's so hard to eat healthy if you don't know how (parents try to "fatten" me up). =.=

Kinda funny cause I"m 5' 2" and 97 lbs but I have a bit of hidden belly fat but no one seems to notice


----------

